#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Послание Хамбо Ламы

## Андрей Новиков

*Послание Хамбо Ламы*



Жанр: Документальный
Страна: Россия
Формат:avi
Размер: 281 Мб

О фильме: Осенью 2002 года мировые информационные агентства сообщили сенсационную новость: в Бурятии откопали нетленное тело Хамбо-ламы Даши-Доржо Итигэлова, ушедшего из жизни 75 лет назад. Эксгумацию тела Итигэлова провели 10 сентября 2002 года. После извлечения тела из короба его осмотрели специалисты Российского бюро судмедэкспертизы (РБСМЭ) Министерства здравоохранения РФ. Российские ученые, обследовавшие тело Итигэлова, заявили, что подобного зафиксированного феномена не было не только в истории буддизма, но и в истории человечества.

Скачать напрямую можно отсюда:

http://kunpendelek.ru/av/videoteka/dharma/

----------

Bagira (30.10.2010), Tseten (30.10.2010), Доржик (30.10.2010), Еше Нинбо (01.11.2010), лесник (29.10.2010), Турецкий (30.10.2010), Юндрун Топден (29.10.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

вечность - это печально все таки...

----------


## Shunja

Не было в истории буддизма????
Да помнится история буддизма кишит подобными случвями и ни какого чуда в этом не наблюдается.
Вообще помнится, что подобное состояние считалось ошибкой в практике.

----------


## Tseten

А где почитать об этих многочисленных случаях и комментариях Мастеров к ним о том, что это ошибки практики?

----------


## Андрей Новиков

Может здесь чё-нить найдёте, Tseten.
http://kunpendelek.ru/library/buddhism/

----------


## Olle

*Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче
"Нарисованное Радугой"*
http://aquarium.lipetsk.ru/MESTA/cht...nbow/title.htm

Глава называется:
*"О том, как можно заблудиться"*

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (31.10.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (01.11.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Андрей Новиков, зачем вы почти в каждом сообщении протаскиваете ссылку на этот сайт? Таких подобных сайтов, не имеющих представления об этике Ваджраяны, Тайной Мантры, предостаточно на просторах интенета. 
Или в Гелуг теперь учат по-другому?
Вчера модератор Ersh уже удалил одну вашу тему с этим сайтом,  с формулировкой "Нарушение авторских прав", но вам этого показалось мало.
  Думаю, что многие здесь на форуме со мной согласятся, что негоже выкладывать открыто садханы Ануттарайоги-тантр и  дзогченовские книги, предназначенные только для определенного круга людей .

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Сейчас бурятские ламы говорят о том что Хамбо лама Этигэлов находится в медитации на ясный свет ума. Об этом сказал Его Святейшество Далай-лама.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (31.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Интересно что тело имеет характеристики живого тела, температура тела повышается во время хуралов, выделяется пот который виден на хадаках. Когда ученые делали экспертизы они были в шоке.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Не было в истории буддизма????
> Да помнится история буддизма кишит подобными случвями и ни какого чуда в этом не наблюдается.
> Вообще помнится, что подобное состояние считалось ошибкой в практике.


Но в реальности где еще есть такое тело которое после 70 лет имеет характеристики присущие живому телу, нигде в мире такого больше нет.

----------

Jambal Dorje (01.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Хамбо лама Этигэлов долгое время обучался в Анинском или Аланском дацане, который славился философами, и трое Наставников Анинского дацана были хубилганами или воплощениями Авалокитешвары, Манджушри и Ваджрапани. Поэтому не думаю что он мог ошибиться в практике.

----------

Jambal Dorje (01.11.2010), Tseten (31.10.2010), Этэйла (31.10.2010)

----------


## Shunja

> Хамбо лама Этигэлов долгое время обучался в Анинском или Аланском дацане, который славился философами, и трое Наставников Анинского дацана были хубилганами или воплощениями Авалокитешвары, Манджушри и Ваджрапани. Поэтому не думаю что он мог ошибиться в практике.


Видал его на Майдари хурале. 
Подобный ныне случай (если мне не изменяет память ныне во Вьетнаме, где такого же товарища покрыли ещё и золотом).
А по поводу мифологических верований : плавали, знаем.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://dazan.spb.ru/teachers/hambo-lama-etigelov/

----------


## Dondhup

Я тоже сначала подумал что это ошибка йогина, но потом узнал некоторые подробности о том как тибетцы это восприняли и поменял свое отношение.

----------

Этэйла (31.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Видал его на Майдари хурале. 
> Подобный ныне случай (если мне не изменяет память ныне во Вьетнаме, где такого же товарища покрыли ещё и золотом).
> А по поводу мифологических верований : плавали, знаем.


Chto to obidno takoe slyshat/ 
Naschet mifologicheskih verovaniy/
I gde vy plavali/ Vidal ego/ Eka chest/

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://pressa.irk.ru/number1/2007/29/012001.html

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В Ульдурге было два йогина, которые немного хулиганили, они могли выпить и побуянить, на них пожаловались в Аланский дацан их наставнику, на что тот отвечал что не может их поругать, поскольку они выше ходят его. Один лама потом умер в медитации не старым еще. Была эпидемия какой-то болезни которая убила очень многих в соседних деревнях, но Ульдургу болезнь обошла из-за его медитации. Другой лама попросил не квакать лягушек и они его послушались и ушли в другое место, также змеи уползли по его просьбе. Также Молон дедушка был воплощением Ямантаки. Когда он делал простирания то его голова не касалась земли и люди потом спросили одного большого тибетского ламу почему он так странно простирается, на что лама ответил вы просто не видите как ему мешают его рога он ими в землю упирается.

----------

Dondhup (02.11.2010), Jambal Dorje (01.11.2010), Клим Самгин (17.01.2011), Майя П (31.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Когда большой тибетский лама приехал в Эгитуйский дацан Молон дедушка сказал дочери готовь телегу приехал лама которому я могу поклониться и они поехали в дацан. Увидев его тибетский лама остановил службу сказав дайте дорогу ему, расступитесь. Как удивительно сказал он, тут живет один из 84 махасиддхов. Потом они несколько часов беседовали и тибетский лама сказал что реализация Молон дедушки выше чем его. Молон дедушка учился в дацане и был ламой, но потом ему приснился Манджушри спустившийся к нему на радуге и сказавший Учение ты немного понял, поэтому лучше иди в деревню и заведи семью. Сын Молон дедушки погиб в схватке с одним духом, усмирить которого попросили из другого района. Поехал сын Молон-дедушки и они с духом подрались приняв форму медведей. И дух был в форме медведя и сын тоже принял форму медведя и они одновременно ударили друг друга и оба умерли. Когда приехал посланец со страшной вестью Молон дедушка развернул его издалека махнув рукой, мол я знаю, езжай обратно.

----------

Dondhup (02.11.2010), Jambal Dorje (01.11.2010), Майя П (31.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В другой раз ездили в Мурочи, там есть святое место Аранжин маани. Ранжунг мани. Самопроявление мантры Ом мани падме хум. На большом камне мантра отчетливо и четко видна, причем она ничем не написана, а имеет цвет камня черный. Сам камень коричневый а мантра черная прожилками как будто. Возле Тарбагатая тоже есть святое место там на камне имеется глубокий след небольшой ноги, как женская или детская нога, видели этот камень давно, показал это место Чимит Ендонов, бывший министром финансов Бурятии долгое время и живший потом не пенсии в Тарбагатае, но помню хорошо этот след. Удивительно как в масле след отпечатан. Но последний раз когда туда заезжали мы его уже не нашли почему -то то ли спрятали местные то ли чо ли. То ли не там ходили. Но место это отмечено не случайно, так говорят могла отметить это место какая-то дакиня, что место очень хорошее для практики, там с горы вид открывается на два круглых круглых небольших озера, как два глаза. Красивое место.

----------

Jambal Dorje (01.11.2010), Майя П (31.10.2010), Этэйла (31.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В Курумкане жил Соодой ринпоче, который известен как перерождение Нагарджуны и как йогин который умел летать. Утром он был в Курумкане в обед уже был в другом районе республики Еравне на хурале в дацане за несколько сот километров. Если по дороге то от Курумкана до Улан-Удэ 400 км еще 200 до Еравны. В детстве он из биографии его как-то уснул днем и когда проснулся увидел как его друзья играют на улице и он заплакав оттого что пропустил игру когда спал выбежал к ним через стену. Это увидели люди и женщина одна сказала какой необыкновенный ребенок, который может сквозь стены бегать.

----------

Dondhup (02.11.2010), Jambal Dorje (01.11.2010), Майя П (31.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В Аге был большой лама который предотвратил стычку еще не состоявшуюся за много лет. Он ехал по степи и вдруг остановился и помочился, сказав что пусть не будет здесь плохого. Потом во времена революции на том месте встретились два войска белые и красные, постояли напротив друг друга и просто разошлись в разные стороны.

----------

Jambal Dorje (01.11.2010), Майя П (31.10.2010), Этэйла (31.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В Аге жил йогин который когда медитировал на шамадху, почти отключался и его даже уколы не могли привести в чувство. Мог очень долго медитировать, так что зарастал волосами. Но приводили его в чувство тем что играли картами возле его ушей трр, трр и постепенно он приходил в себя. Он любил в карты играть и этот звук был им узнаваем сразу. Интересно что все другие звуки он не мог расслышать.

----------

Jambal Dorje (01.11.2010), Клим Самгин (17.01.2011), Майя П (31.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В Ульдурге еще жила йогиня Дари хээтэй. Во время войны ее говорят видели на войне, как она обходила спящих солдат, хотя она была в Ульдурге. Она долгое время училась в Монголии, потом по возвращении на родину домой она остановилась на какой-то горе которая ей понравилась и провела на этой горе чуть ли не 15 лет. Не дошла до дома сразу) вот это отречение у нее было. Жила она очень скромно,  люди обращались к ней за помощью. Экзамены сдавать там, еще всякие проблемы. В ее честь возвели ступу в деревне. Также она кушала то что лежало у нее на алтаре, то что люди подносили. Когда зачерствеет заплесневеет на алтаре тогда она убирала эту еду и кушала. Был один человек прочитавший Ом мани пеме хум сто миллионов раз. Он сломал ногу и вынужден был сидеть дома и он увлекся начиткой мантры и прочитал ее такое количество раз. Потом у кого чирьи выскакивали к нему приходили, он подует и на следующий же день чирьи проходили. У одного дедушки вода на алтаре в неотапливаемом доме не замерзала, он вечером ходил выливать воду, точнее вытряхивать лед, и иногда в одной чашке была вода. Он приносил и наливал ее в умывальник, говоря всем умываться что это стало нектаром. Также он рассказал такую историю что ездил в Японию, точнее побывал в Японии и разговаривал с тамошними ламами, сказав что у них там черные одежды, в Корее был тоже говорил. Он читал дома тексты и спонтанно там оказывался, не понимаю как говорит но все понятно было при разговорах. Получается сейчас ламы в Японии и Корее тоже крутые. Если такие общения происходят.

----------

Dondhup (02.11.2010), Jambal Dorje (01.11.2010), Майя П (31.10.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Когда большой тибетский лама приехал в Эгитуйский дацан Молон дедушка сказал дочери готовь телегу приехал лама которому я могу поклониться и они поехали в дацан. Увидев его тибетский лама остановил службу сказав дайте дорогу ему, расступитесь. Как удивительно сказал он, тут живет один из 84 махасиддхов. Потом они несколько часов беседовали и тибетский лама сказал что реализация Молон дедушки выше чем его. Молон дедушка учился в дацане и был ламой, но потом ему приснился Манджушри спустившийся к нему на радуге и сказавший Учение ты немного понял, поэтому лучше иди в деревню и заведи семью. Сын Молон дедушки погиб в схватке с одним духом, усмирить которого попросили из другого района. Поехал сын Молон-дедушки и они с духом подрались приняв форму медведей. И дух был в форме медведя и сын тоже принял форму медведя и они одновременно ударили друг друга и оба умерли. Когда приехал посланец со страшной вестью Молон дедушка развернул его издалека махнув рукой, мол я знаю, езжай обратно.


Если это тот Молон дедушка ,что проживал в  поселке напротив  Иволгинского дацана ,то я  ездил к  нему в 1989-91гг.Действительно ,человек он был необычный ,замечал ,что он как-то странно замолкал,застывал ,вероятно входил в  некий  транс.Очень заполнилась аудиенция с Дулан-Гэгэном в монастыре Балдан-Брейбун(Лхаса),у  меня было стойкое ощущение ,что он читает мои мысли,потом спросил монахов  монгол они подвердили что это так.Конечно,есть и среди лам,шаманов  люди ,которые  и обладают некоторыми  сиддхами ,но в буддийском Учении это не должно стать целью и вершиной практики ,а считаться  лишь побочными эффектами пути .

----------

Jambal Dorje (01.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Не вижу никакого чуда, обычная мумия. Лама был похоронен в кедровом срубе засыпанным *солью* в условиях вечной мерзлоты. Хотя есть взрослые люди, которые подобно детям, склонны верить в сказки, им и чудес не нужно, они их сами создадут вокруг обыденных вещей.

----------


## Майя П

> В Курумкане жил Соодой ринпоче, который известен как перерождение Нагарджуны и как йогин который умел летать. Утром он был в Курумкане в обед уже был в другом районе республики Еравне на хурале в дацане за несколько сот километров. Если по дороге то от Курумкана до Улан-Удэ 400 км еще 200 до Еравны. В детстве он из биографии его как-то уснул днем и когда проснулся увидел как его друзья играют на улице и он заплакав оттого что пропустил игру когда спал выбежал к ним через стену. Это увидели люди и женщина одна сказала какой необыкновенный ребенок, который может сквозь стены бегать.


Было несколько моментов, просто потрясающие вещи... я очень благадарна ВЕЛИКИМ ЙОГИНАМ И ИХ ДОБРОТЕ.....

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> В Ульдурге было два йогина, которые немного хулиганили, они могли выпить и побуянить, на них пожаловались в Аланский дацан их наставнику, на что тот отвечал что не может их поругать, поскольку они выше ходят его. Один лама потом умер в медитации не старым еще. Была эпидемия какой-то болезни которая убила очень многих в соседних деревнях, но Ульдургу болезнь обошла из-за его медитации. Другой лама попросил не квакать лягушек и они его послушались и ушли в другое место, также змеи уползли по его просьбе. Также Молон дедушка был воплощением Ямантаки. Когда он делал простирания то его голова не касалась земли и люди потом спросили одного большого тибетского ламу почему он так странно простирается, на что лама ответил вы просто не видите как ему мешают его рога он ими в землю упирается.


Буддийские бурятские притчи. "Дождь из цветов".

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Не вижу никакого чуда, обычная мумия.


Религиозным "верующим" людям свойственно видеть чудо - чудеса во всяких проявлениях. Например, когда ушел Гьялва Кармапа 16, многие говорят что видели в Луне лик Кармапы, хотя  всматриваясь на Луну, глаза, нос, рот любой ребенок может разглядеть  :Smilie:  . Кто-то в скале видит образ Тары. В пустыне в Мексике найден камень с "самовозникшим" тибетским слогом А. 
В Иране один мусульманин, когда разбил куриное яйцо, увидел в желтке имя Аллаха арабскими буквами. Подобных "чудес" множество.

----------


## Tseten

> Религиозным "верующим" людям свойственно видеть чудо - чудеса во всяких проявлениях. Например, когда ушел Гьялва Кармапа 16, многие говорят что видели в Луне лик Кармапы, хотя  всматриваясь на Луну, глаза, нос, рот любой ребенок может разглядеть  . Кто-то в скале видит образ Тары. В пустыне в Мексике найден камень с "самовозникшим" тибетским слогом А. 
> В Иране один мусульманин, когда разбил куриное яйцо, увидел в желтке имя Аллаха арабскими буквами. Подобных "чудес" множество.


В любом случае, ничего дурного в том, что религиозные люди верят в чудеса, нет.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> В любом случае, ничего дурного в том, что религиозные люди верят в чудеса, нет.


Конечно, это их право. 
Всё иллюзорно. И палку в траве можно принять за змею.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> поскольку я выкладываю на сайт лишь те материалы, которые он мне даёт. Это правило соблюдается строго. Скажу, положа руку на сердце, как говорится,что  никакой отсебятиной я не занимаюсь.


То есть  лекции Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - Учение Семдэ, гуру-йога,   практика Гуру Дракпура и др. выложены по указанию Каратуева?
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не разрешает массово издавать эти книги, они предназначены только для учеников Ринпоче. Странно, что Каратуев так поступает, нарушая этим  свои обязательства перед одним из своих Учителей. Да и никакой ваджрный учитель этого не одобрил бы.

----------


## Shunja

> Chto to obidno takoe slyshat/ 
> Naschet mifologicheskih verovaniy/
> I gde vy plavali/ Vidal ego/ Eka chest/


Извини, не хотел обидеть и задеть чувства.
Иногда резко высказываюсь.
Ещё раз извини, если обидел.

----------

Доржик (11.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Не вижу никакого чуда, обычная мумия. Лама был похоронен в кедровом срубе засыпанным *солью* в условиях вечной мерзлоты. Хотя есть взрослые люди, которые подобно детям, склонны верить в сказки, им и чудес не нужно, они их сами создадут вокруг обыденных вещей.


ИМХО Вы не правы, WOLF. :Smilie: 
Хамбо лама Этигэлов - одна из трёх драгоценностей российского буддизма, великий йогин.
Ламы считают, что он продолжает свою медитацию. Я тоже так считаю.
Извините, что нарушил правила и ответил в теме, не являясь основным участником.

----------


## Olle

> ИМХО Вы не правы, WOLF.
> Хамбо лама Этигэлов - одна из трёх драгоценностей российского буддизма, великий йогин.
> Ламы считают, что он продолжает свою медитацию. Я тоже так считаю.
> Извините, что нарушил правила и ответил в теме, не являясь основным участником.


Для не особо осведомленных, а еще две драгоценности российского буддизма не скажите?
Мне как частному лицу думается - при перерождении сознательно - великий йог приносит намного больше пользы, чем так, законсервировав себя.
Если говорить о рекламе буддизма в данном случае, то согласен, огромное количество народа узнало, что в России вообще есть буддизм.

----------

Аким Иваныч (01.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> ИМХО Вы не правы, WOLF.
> Хамбо лама Этигэлов - одна из трёх драгоценностей российского буддизма, великий йогин.
> Ламы считают, что он продолжает свою медитацию. Я тоже так считаю.
> Извините, что нарушил правила и ответил в теме, не являясь основным участником.


Это вопрос веры, Вы хотите верить - и верите, а я не хочу - и не верю. 
И ничего Вы не нарушили, отвечать Вы не можете в разделе "Вопросы по буддизму", в темах открытых там другими, причем эта возможность недоступна технически. А отвечая в других разделах, где у Вас получается ответить, Вы не нарушаете правил  :Smilie:

----------

Еше Нинбо (02.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Мне как частному лицу думается - при перерождении сознательно - великий йог приносит намного больше пользы, чем так, законсервировав себя.


мы же не знаем что реализует сейчас этот йог и какова его конечная цель, так что судить о нем еще рано




> Если говорить о рекламе буддизма в данном случае, то согласен, огромное количество народа узнало, что в России вообще есть буддизм


те кто интересовался всегда об этом знали а кому не надо прочли и опять забыли.

----------

Ersh (02.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Это вопрос веры, Вы хотите верить - и верите, а я не хочу - и не верю. 
> И ничего Вы не нарушили, отвечать Вы не можете в разделе "Вопросы по буддизму", в темах открытых там другими, причем эта возможность недоступна технически. А отвечая в других разделах, где у Вас получается ответить, Вы не нарушаете правил


Спасибо.
Это вопрос не только веры, но и возможного внутреннего опыта.

Отвечая на заданный вопрос:
Первая драгоценность российского буддизма - нетленное тело Хамбо ламы Этигэлова.
Вторая - сандаловый Будда в Эгитуйском дацане
Третья - Атлас тибетской медицины

----------

Olle (02.11.2010), Доржик (11.11.2010), Майя П (02.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Первая драгоценность российского буддизма - нетленное тело Хамбо ламы Этигэлова.
> Вторая - сандаловый Будда в Эгитуйском дацане
> Третья - Атлас тибетской медицины


А как же частица тела Будды в Дальмасе?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А как же частица тела Будды в Дальмасе?


Поэтому нужно в будущем создавать Всероссийскую буддийскую ассоциацию, которая имела бы штаб-квартиру в Москве, региональные филиалы в каждом городе и включала бы представителей всех школ буддизма, представленных в России.

----------


## куру хунг

> Поэтому нужно в будущем создавать Всероссийскую буддийскую ассоциацию, которая имела бы штаб-квартиру в Москве, региональные филиалы в каждом городе и включала бы представителей всех школ буддизма, представленных в России.


 Всенепременно. В каждом городе, как то мелковато. Масштаб не тот.
 В каждом населённом пункте-вот это да, я понимаю. Глобальненко так.
 Причём представительства должны быть посторены в центре нас . пункта из ценных горных пород. Наружные стены нужно хрусталём инкрустировать. Крыши в обязательном порядке покрывать сусальным золотом. Внутри витражи из ценных камней изображающие 12 деяний будды.
 Здания должны непосредственно примыкать в строениям где базируются органы власти.
 А так же должны быть окружены лесопарковыми зонами, где будут в обязательном порядке прогуливаться, причём круглосуточно, счастливые семейные буддисткие пары.
  В искуственых гротах и пещерках за стеклом будут посажены в позах лотоса.
 практикующие йогины.
 Обязательно присутствие национального колорита, в виде облачённых в национальные одежды обслуживающего персонала. А так же проведение культурно-массовых мероприятий на буддисткие темы.

 Успешно так же развиваются и другие немаловажные проекты по укоренения буддизма на планете Земля. Как то: На Тайване заложен фундамент самого большого небоскрёба на 1008 этаже под названием "Башня Будды"(утрём нос муслимам из ОАЭ); достигнута договорённость со всеми космическими агенствами, со следующего года все космические корабли уже будут запускаться в обязательном порядке с выгравированной на борту золотой надписью мантры ОМ МАНИ ПЕМЭ ХУМ и т. д. ...ну вообщем много чего.
 Но...... самое главное-уже есть договорёности с пректными компаниями готовящими проекты мостов через Берингов пролив и Гибралтар.
 они согласились ввести в в архитектуру этих объектов буддистку символику, как то: статуи будды, ступы и др.
 Мосты это -да, сила. Не случайно основоположник традиции боддхисатва Манилов, по скупым свидетельствам современников, весьма был склонен к медитациям на мосты. :Wink:  

 Такшта товарищ Волкотрубов, не переживайте, меры по повышению привлекательности буддизма в отдельно взятой стране, бурно и успешно продвигаются. Мы открыты для сотрудничества со всеми заинтересованными сторонами. 
 О других своих конструктивных инициативах, не забывайте ставить нас в известность.
 Пишите в Лигу буддистких реформ при ООН.

----------

Olle (02.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

-- Вполне реальная вещь, -- ответил гроссмейстер, --
мои личные связи и ваша самодеятельность -- вот все необходимое
и достаточное для организации международного
Васюкинского турнира. Подумайте над тем, как красиво будет
звучать -- "Международный Васюкинский турнир 1927
года". Приезд Хозе-Рауля Капабланки, Эммануила Ласкера,
Алехина, Нимцовича, Рети, Рубинштейна, Мароци,
Тарраша, Видмара и доктора Григорьева* -- обеспечен.
Кроме того, обеспечено и мое участие!

     -- Но деньги! -- застонали васюкинцы. -- Им же всем
деньги нужно платить! Много тысяч денег! Где же их взять?

     -- Все учтено могучим ураганом*! -- сказал О. Бендер.
-- Деньги дадут сборы!

     -- Кто же у нас будет платить такие бешеные деньги?
Васюкинцы...

     -- Какие там васюкинцы! Васюкинцы денег платить не
будут. Они будут их по-лу-чать! Это же все чрезвычайно
просто. Ведь на турнир с участием таких величайших вельтмейстеров
съедутся любители шахмат всего мира. Сотни
тысяч людей, богато обеспеченных людей, будут стремиться
в Васюки. Во-первых, речной транспорт такого количества
людей поднять не сможет. Следовательно, НКПС построит
железнодорожную магистраль Москва -- Васюки.
Это -- раз. Два -- это гостиницы и небоскребы для размещения
гостей. Три -- это поднятие сельского хозяйства в
радиусе на тысячу километров: гостей нужно снабжать --
овощи, фрукты, икра, шоколадные конфекты. Дворец, в
котором будет происходить турнир, -- четыре. Пять --
постройка гаражей для гостевого автотранспорта. Для
передачи всему миру сенсационных результатов турнира
придется построить сверхмощную радиостанцию. Это --
в-шестых. Теперь относительно железнодорожной магистрали
Москва -- Васюки. Несомненно, таковая не будет
обладать такой пропускной способностью, чтобы перевезти
в Васюки всех желающих. Отсюда вытекает аэропорт
"Большие Васюки" -- регулярное отправление почтовых самолетов
и дирижаблей во все концы света, включая Лос-Анжелос
и Мельбурн.
..........

 -- Не беспокойтесь, -- сказал Остап, -- мой проект гарантирует
вашему городу неслыханный расцвет производительных
сил. Подумайте, что будет, когда турнир окончится
и когда уедут все гости. Жители Москвы, стесненные
жилищным кризисом, бросятся в ваш великолепный город.
Столица автоматически переходит в Васюки. Сюда
переезжает правительство. Васюки переименовываются в
Нью-Москву, а Москва -- в Старые Васюки. Ленинградцы
и харьковчане скрежещут зубами, но ничего не могут поделать.
Нью-Москва становится элегантнейшим центром Европы,
а скоро и всего мира.

     -- Всего мира!!! -- застонали оглушенные васюкинцы.

     -- Да! А впоследствии и вселенной. Шахматная мысль,
превратившая уездный город в столицу земного шара, превратится
в прикладную науку и изобретет способы междупланетного
сообщения. Из Васюков полетят сигналы на
Марс, Юпитер и Нептун. Сообщение с Венерой сделается
таким же легким, как переезд из Рыбинска в Ярославль.
А там, как знать, может быть, лет через восемь в Васюках
состоится первый в истории мироздания междупланетный
шахматный турнир!

----------

Артем Тараненко (03.11.2010), куру хунг (02.11.2010)

----------


## Olle

жаль тему...
А тема была: *"Послание Хамбо Ламы"*
Жанр: Документальный
Страна: Россия
Формат:avi
Размер: 281 Мб

----------

Артем Тараненко (03.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (03.11.2010), Митару (02.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> жаль тему...
> А тема была: *"Послание Хамбо Ламы"*
> Жанр: Документальный
> Страна: Россия
> Формат:avi
> Размер: 281 Мб


К сожалению, у меня не скачивается -- скорость инета слабая. Хотела бы посмотреть... Верю в то, что это святой в медитации, а не мумия. 

А по поводу чудес.... Их много, конечно, в буддийском мире. Но для меня вот чудо другое: человек, который 13 раз перечёл весь Кангьюр и Тенгьюр. (Для тибетцев подобные люди -- чудо). Зовут его Таши Палджор. Встретилась с ним в Джиспе (священном месте Херуки) на учениях Его Святейшества в августе этого года. На вид -- обычный дедушка. В той отдалённой горной местности за перевалом Ротанг, божественно красивой, живут очень добрые и отзывчивые люди -- помесь тибетцев с местным гималайским народом. Я случайно встретила его, когда мы приехали в Джиспу с друзьями. На своё счастье, т.к. остановиться было негде. Узнав, кто мы и откуда, он предложил нам целую комнату в доме его племянника, бесплатно. 

На учениях Его Святейшество оказывал ему особые знаки внимания, называл "старым другом" и пр. Оказалось, что он был главным приглашающим лицом Его Святейшества в Джиспу. В последний раз ЕСДЛ посещал этот край 20 лет назад, и тогда там состоялось посвящение Калачакры. 

Он был последним человеком, с которым попрощался Его Святейшество, уезжая из Джиспы. По-моему, они соприкоснулись головами. 

Удивительно скромный человек.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (02.11.2010), Доржик (11.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (03.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Всенепременно. В каждом городе, как то мелковато. Масштаб не тот.
>  В каждом населённом пункте-вот это да, я понимаю. Глобальненко так.
>  Причём представительства должны быть посторены в центре нас . пункта из ценных горных пород. Наружные стены нужно хрусталём инкрустировать. Крыши в обязательном порядке покрывать сусальным золотом. Внутри витражи из ценных камней изображающие 12 деяний будды.
>  Здания должны непосредственно примыкать в строениям где базируются органы власти.
>  А так же должны быть окружены лесопарковыми зонами, где будут в обязательном порядке прогуливаться, причём круглосуточно, счастливые семейные буддисткие пары.
>   В искуственых гротах и пещерках за стеклом будут посажены в позах лотоса.
>  практикующие йогины.
>  Обязательно присутствие национального колорита, в виде облачённых в национальные одежды обслуживающего персонала. А так же проведение культурно-массовых мероприятий на буддисткие темы.
> 
> ...


Спасибо,  генеральный секретарь Лиги буддийских реформ при ООН г-н Курухунг. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> -- Вполне реальная вещь, -- ответил гроссмейстер, --
> мои личные связи и ваша самодеятельность -- вот все необходимое
> и достаточное для организации международного
> Васюкинского турнира. Подумайте над тем, как красиво будет
> звучать -- "Международный Васюкинский турнир 1927
> года". Приезд Хозе-Рауля Капабланки, Эммануила Ласкера,
> Алехина, Нимцовича, Рети, Рубинштейна, Мароци,
> Тарраша, Видмара и доктора Григорьева* -- обеспечен.
> Кроме того, обеспечено и мое участие!
> ...


Топпер, когда всё организуете, пригласите на турнир. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Еше Нинбо

"Поэтому нужно в будущем создавать Всероссийскую буддийскую ассоциацию, которая имела бы штаб-квартиру в Москве, региональные филиалы в каждом городе и включала бы представителей всех школ буддизма, представленных в России"

Кажется фантастикой?
В Китайской Народной Республике, которую часто обвиняют в отсутствии религиозных свобод, те не менее такая организация существует.  
В Пекине находится главный совет Всекитайской ассоциации буддизма, который избирается на Всекитайском съезде буддистов.
Ассоциация состоит из трёх главных направлений буддизма: ханьский буддизм (объединённые чань-буддизм и школа чистой земли), тибетский буддизм и буддизм тхеравады.
Во всех крупных городах есть местные отделения Всекитайской ассоциации буддизма. Все международные контакты по линии буддизма осуществляются через эту организацию. Эта организация призвана защищать права верующих и более эффективно организовывать деятельность буддистских монастырей и мирских организаций буддизма.
Эта ассоциация объединила все направления буддизма и создана она была после образования КНР по инициативе Мастера Сюйюня, самого знаменитого Мастера чань-буддизма современности.

В России сейчас есть только две законно зарегистрированные Всероссийские централизованные организации буддистов, которые представляют Россию - это Буддийская традиционая Сангха России и Всероссийская ассоциация буддистов школы Карма-Кагью.
Но они не представляют всех буддистов страны, не представляют все направления буддизма, которые начинают появляться у нас в стране.
Если бы в России появилась организация, представляющая интересы всех буддийских направлений нашей страны, это было бы здорово.

Извините, если что сказал не так.

----------

Доржик (11.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> "Поэтому нужно в будущем создавать Всероссийскую буддийскую ассоциацию, которая имела бы штаб-квартиру в Москве, региональные филиалы в каждом городе и включала бы представителей всех школ буддизма, представленных в России"
> 
> Кажется фантастикой?
> В Китайской Народной Республике, которую часто обвиняют в отсутствии религиозных свобод, те не менее такая организация существует.  
> В Пекине находится главный совет Всекитайской ассоциации буддизма, который избирается на Всекитайском съезде буддистов.
> Ассоциация состоит из трёх главных направлений буддизма: ханьский буддизм (объединённые чань-буддизм и школа чистой земли), тибетский буддизм и буддизм тхеравады.
> Во всех крупных городах есть местные отделения Всекитайской ассоциации буддизма. Все международные контакты по линии буддизма осуществляются через эту организацию. Эта организация призвана защищать права верующих и более эффективно организовывать деятельность буддистских монастырей и мирских организаций буддизма.
> Эта ассоциация объединила все направления буддизма и создана она была после образования КНР по инициативе Мастера Сюйюня, самого знаменитого Мастера чань-буддизма современности.
> 
> ...


Не стоит забывать, что в Китае буддизм существует давно, и является традиционной для этой страны религией. А есть ли у нас такое-же количество буддистов, что и в Китае? Если не считать трех республик, то в столицах несколько тысяч, и в региональных центрах по несколько десятков человек. Зато у нас есть РПЦ, которая представленна в России, думаю даже более масштабно чем Всекитайская ассоциация буддизма в Китае  :Smilie:

----------

Еше Нинбо (03.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Не стоит забывать, что в Китае буддизм существует давно, и является традиционной для этой страны религией. А есть ли у нас такое-же количество буддистов, что и в Китае? Если не считать трех республик, то в столицах несколько тысяч, и в региональных центрах по несколько десятков человек. Зато у нас есть РПЦ, которая представленна в России, думаю даже более масштабно чем Всекитайская ассоциация буддизма в Китае


Если была бы Единая организация буддистов России, то, думаю, буддистов стало бы значительно больше и можно было бы постепенно строить монастыри других традиций буддизма. Многие люди сочувствуют и принимают буддизм, но не заявляют об этом. Буддийская культура уже положительно воспринята нашей страной.

Многое для распространения буддизма у нас в стране было сделано Хамбо Ламой Этигэловым. Хамбо Этигэлов, являясь великим йогином и провидцем,  вместе с  Агваном Доржиевым для этого построили буддийский монастырь в столице тогдашней российской империи Санкт-Петербурге. И то, что РПЦ признаёт сейчас буддизм и не называет его сектой, это заслуга буддийских российских мастеров прошлого, в первую чередь таких как Хамбо лама Этигэлов.

----------

Леонид Ш (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Если была бы Единая организация буддистов России, то, думаю, буддистов стало бы значительно больше и можно было бы постепенно строить монастыри других традиций буддизма.


ИМХО, нужно начинать не с организаций, а с создания полноценной сангхи. Когда будет десяток русских монахов дзэн и десяток русских монахов тхеравады, обучившихся в традиционных монастырях и готовых вернуться в Россию, вот тогда можно будет строить монастырь дзэн и монастырь тхеравады в России.

----------

Джигме (18.01.2011), Еше Нинбо (03.11.2010), куру хунг (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Послание Хамбо Багши Даши-Доржо Этигэлова

Благословенный Тремя Драгоценностями незабвенного Ламы, Способен совершенствовать свой Ум безопасно и постоянно, 

Создавая возможность десяти важных встреч. 

Богатство молодого друга, только в раннем накоплении благодеяний. Видение золотой горы Сумеру, подобно встрече с пятью Скандхами. 

Не страдаете, в покое ли ваше особо драгоценное тело? 

Будьте чистыми среди моря грязи опасного смутного времени, 

Как цветок пяти Скандх, подобно раскидистому дереву держащее выросшее место. 

Светлые и добрые ваши пять устремлений, не тронуты ли они инеем и градом? 

Вот этими словами довожу Учение для воспоминания и сохранения! Нашедшего человеческую драгоценную свободную веру — трудно найти! 

Встретившего Драгоценное Учение Будды - трудно встретить! К хозяину здешнему - Очирдари Ламе — трудно попасть и пообщаться!!! 

Отдавшись обману опасных для жизни деяний, 

Достигнув предела в этой жизни, и беззаботно шагая, 

Подгоняемый красной энергией кармы своей, 

Ведомый на встречу к хозяину смерти. 

Во время ухода в очередной мир в одиночестве, 

Всё твоё богатство, родные, любимые и близкие, 

Оставаясь на родной стороне, не последуют за тобой. 

Эти богатства безумно собранные и накопленные, 

Превратятся в особый яд и будут бесполезными, 

Так учили все предыдущие Будды. Бесстрастно изучив земную жизнь, начинайте с сегодняшнего дня 

Практику Десяти Благих Деяний — незамедлительно!!! 

Больше особо сказанного нет в моем окончательном послании, 

Когда я пребываю в данной жизни. 



Перевод Пандидо Хамбо ламы XXIV Д.Аюшеева 


http://dazan.spb.ru/teachers/hambo-lama-etigelov/

----------

Аня Приходящая (18.01.2011), Доржик (08.11.2010), Леонид Ш (03.11.2010), Майя П (03.11.2010), Такович (03.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"В Китайской Народной Республике, которую часто обвиняют в отсутствии религиозных свобод, те не менее такая организация существует.
В Пекине находится главный совет Всекитайской ассоциации буддизма, который избирается на Всекитайском съезде буддистов.
Ассоциация состоит из трёх главных направлений буддизма: ханьский буддизм (объединённые чань-буддизм и школа чистой земли), тибетский буддизм и буддизм тхеравады."

Конечно при СССР тож была такая организация ЦДУБ. Как Вы думаете зачем?

Правильно выше написали - прежде всего необходима качественная Сангха. 
Нам повезло что монголы и тувицы есть в составе России а иначе бы точно гоняли сильнее чем сейчас.

----------

Еше Нинбо (03.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А как же частица тела Будды в Дальмасе?



Чоге - Цаоси 曹溪宝林山
И всё же, WOLF, а как же частица тела Будды, которая уже в Дальмасе?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Чоге - Цаоси 曹溪宝林山
> И всё же, WOLF, а как же частица тела Будды, которая уже в Дальмасе?


Я с почтением поклонился реликвии, как поклонился бы и перед телом ламы Итигэлова, несомненно являющимся реликвией. Но при всем уважении, это тело не является живым.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

И не является (полностью) мёртвым. 
Так утверждают российские учёные, сделавшие анализ кожи, ногтей и волос Хамбо ламы.
不生不灭

----------

Доржик (08.11.2010)

----------


## Alexandre

> Отвечая на заданный вопрос:
> Первая драгоценность российского буддизма - нетленное тело Хамбо ламы Этигэлова.
> Вторая - сандаловый Будда в Эгитуйском дацане
> Третья - Атлас тибетской медицины


Я слышал что вторая и третья - импорт, и только первая "отечественная". Видимо поэтому такая раскрутка. 
Если честно, я бы не стал полагаться не на результаты научной экспертизы, не на реакцию тибетских лам. Слишком много политике в этом деле. При такой сильной политической подоплеке нужные результаты можно "подогнать". Хотя может все строго наоборот: сначала увидели, протестировали, задумались и только потом началось. 

Хотелось бы самому как нибудь съездить, пообщаться с народом, посмотреть, попытаться почувствовать. Пока нет возможности. Если у кого-то есть - вперед! (И поделитесь впечатлениями)

----------


## Azzey

> "
> Конечно при СССР тож была такая организация ЦДУБ. Как Вы думаете зачем?


Для тоталитарного контроля над советскими буддистами. Причем, Буддизм был тогда разрешен только в Бурятии и только для этнических бурятов. За тем, чтобы он не распространялся среди атеистичсеких своетских русских ЦДУБ строго следила!  :Mad: 




> А есть ли у нас такое-же количество буддистов, что и в Китае? Если не считать трех республик, то в столицах несколько тысяч, и в региональных центрах по несколько десятков человек. Зато у нас есть РПЦ, которая представленна в России, думаю даже более масштабно чем Всекитайская ассоциация буддизма в Китае


Все дело в относительной информационной "глуши", присущей Буддизму в России. Это осложняется тем фактом, что Буддизм - религия не миссионерская и к нему нужно прийти. 
РПЦ обладает огромным информационным ресурсом по всей стране - это и собственные кабельные каналы и телепередачи на центральных каналах, и радиопередачи, и православные храмы почти на каждом шагу, и миссионеры, проповедующие на улицах и даже стучащие к вам в квартиру. 
У Буддизма в России ничего из этого практически нет: нет ни своего телеканала, ни радиопередачи, есть журналы, есть центры (В моем городе, в отличие от церквей на центральных улицах, единственный БЦ находится в почти забытом месте), а буддиста в толпе почти никак не узнаешь, ничем он себя не выдает (в отличие от молодых людей, молящихся: "Харе Кришна!").  Не смотря на это, тенденции для развития Буддизма на постсовестком пространстве весьма оптимистичные. Хотя Учение Будды - самая малочисленная из всех мировых религий, представленная в Российской Федерации, она  же одна из самых динамично развивающихся как по России, так и по всему Западному миру. Россияне все больше узнают о буддизме и все больше приобщаются! 
Каждый сам приходит к Учению Будды в силу своей благой кармы. Но нужно давать нашим жителям информацию о буддизме, заинтересовывать их, ведь познакомить человека с Дхармой - уже великий дар для него! Получая информацию, россияне  все больше будут узнавать, интересоваться, и вместе развивать в нашей стране  эту прекрасную и мудрую традицию ради блага всех живых существ!  :Smilie:

----------

